# ADSL der Telekom Austria



## ihop (26. August 2004)

HI!

1)Daher das ich vor einiger Zeit ziemlich probs zum Installieren des Internets
hatte schrieb ich mal ein script das, das alles Automatisch macht (sollte)!
ist für SuSe 8.1 und Debian .
wenn es jemand haben möcht soll er sich nur melden.  

2) Daher das ich es noch nicht Probiert habe (Internet geht ja)
wäre es gut zu wissen ob es auch Funktioniert .

3) wenn jemand lust hat und mir einen gefallen machen möcht )
schauts euch mal das Script an wegen Fehler oder so (bin doch noch ein newbie auf dem gebiet)

greez ihop

Bitte per mail oder PN


----------

